# First Round: Brahms- Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit: Schwarzkopf and Janowitz



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I LOVE Brahms


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

A tough one. But the most sublime is the divine Elisabeth Grummer


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Klemperer and Karajan, and thus Schwarzkopf and Janowitz, were my introduction to this wondrous music. My college library had both recordings, the two most notable of the early stereo era and still among the finest, and I and a college friend debated the merits of them. I remember our fascination with the crystalline ethereality of Janowitz's voice (about which my father, no connoisseur of classical singing but not unperceptive in her case, said that in this piece she sounded like a musical saw). I think I then found Schwarzkopf's voice a little warmer and more human, and so I do now. I also don't think Karajan's slower tempo, absorbing at first, helps in the long run, which seems to run a trifle too long. Despite many beautiful effects in the Karajan, the Klemperer has a natural flow which satisfies me more.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Klemperer and Karajan, and thus Schwarzkopf and Janowitz, were my introduction to this wondrous music. My college library had both recordings, the two most notable of the early stereo era and still among the finest, and I and a college friend debated the merits of them. I remember our fascination with the crystalline ethereality of Janowitz's voice (about which my father, no connoisseur of classical singing but not unperceptive in her case, said that in this piece she sounded like a musical saw). I think I then found Schwarzkopf's voice a little warmer and more human, and so I do now. I also don't think Karajan's slower tempo, absorbing at first, helps in the long run, which seems to run a trifle too long. Despite many beautiful effects in the Karajan, the Klemperer has a natural flow which satisfies me more.


I had a small collection of opera LP's in high school ( my mother never refused my classical purchases) but many things such as Nilsson in Wagner and Salome, Baker in Duparc, and Ferrier and Forrester I got at our public library. I first got introduced to Callas when working at my high school library ( don't say nerd to me). I think the first aria I heard of her was from there ( Senza Mama). I was a spinto soprano at 15 and could sing along with her and my neighbor heard me half a block away. My poor parents.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I had a small collection of opera LP's in high school ( my mother never refused my classical purchases) but many things such as Nilsson in Wagner and Salome, Baker in Duparc, and Ferrier and Forrester I got at our public library. I first got introduced to Callas when working at my high school library ( don't say nerd to me). I think the first aria I heard of her was from there ( Senza Mama). I was a spinto soprano at 15 and could sing along with her and my neighbor heard me half a block away. My poor parents.


I think I also got my first Callas recordings from my high school music department's small collection of operas. It was Cav & Pag.


----------



## Mr Belpit (Oct 1, 2015)

This is very close. I've always loved the sheer sound of Janowitz's voice. It's so beautiful that I sometimes find myself listening more to her than to Brahms (or Mozart or Strauss or whoever). Sometimes that's ok but in this case I want to listen to Brahms. I also prefer Klemperer's tempo, and the contribution of his chorus, so it's Schwarzkopf/Klemperer for me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't always like Janowitz's diesmbodied purity but I do like her here. That said, I prefer the greater humanity and comfort in Schwarzkopf's reading, who is superbly supported by Klemperer and the chorus. No doubt my feelings are coloured by this being the recording I've owned since I was in my early twenties. 

Incidentally, Schwarzkopf had already recorded the work with Karajan and the Vienna Phil back in 1947. Karajan takes it a little faster in 1947, but is still slower than Klemperer. So much for Klemperer always using slow tempi. I can't really make up my mind which Schwarzkopf version I prefer.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

The Klemperer recording is a classic and Schwarzkopf's performance a highlight. I have heard the Janowitz too, but found it lacked body with her somewhat wispy tone.

This is difficult, as Janowitz is better than I remember. I still prefer Schwarzkopf.

Seattle, try Studer with Abaddo conducting.

N.


----------

